# Cleaver and Je T’aime



## chongmagic (Dec 29, 2019)

So I read and saw jjjimi84s build and decided to build my own. Really great sounds to be had and the order switcher isnfun too!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2019)

Sweet!  How deep is that box?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 29, 2019)

Very nice! Is that a 1590D?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 29, 2019)

Just a regular 1590BB


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 30, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sweet!  How deep is that box?




Lol...i thought the same thing , looks like its 3" deep !

Another fine build CM !

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Lol...i thought the same thing , looks like its 3" deep !
> 
> Another fine build CM !
> 
> Mike



It has got to be the camera angle.


----------

